# Hi All - First Post Need a Detailer near Belfast



## no1dola

Hi there folks, 
Hope I am in the correct forum?

I am based in Belfast and have recently get myself an A4 which is badly covered in swirls and a few chips and scrapes. I was going to get the bonnet, boot and both bumpers sprayed (£600) but I would like to see what a detailer can do.

I realise that OCD is a sponsor on this site but its kinda far away for me so I do not want to appear to be avoiding him ( pics look great by the way)

I have phoned B&B Autostyle and BK Detailing numerous times but they never answer the phone. Are they still in business?

Can anyone recommend a detailer near Belfast that does not charge an arm and a leg? What sort of money should I expect to pay?

Thanks in advance


----------



## NornIron

B&B Autostyle are unfortunately no longer trading; John carried out excellent work, but other commitments took precedent.


----------



## Cookies

I know that Davy up at Procar in carryduff does detailing. Give him a shout as he is a very decent guy. 

I'll also highly recommend Ronnie at Orchard County Detailing. I've seen his work first hand and it's incredible. He's only about 30 mins away if you go through Banbridge. 

Cooks


----------



## Cookies

There is also 50 Cal detailing on the Queens Road in Belfast. I havent seen any of their work though. 

Cooks


----------



## horned yo

+1 on Cookies posts

Orchard 
50 cal 
or davy at procar Carryduff


----------



## Steven1976

Davey at Procar or Ronnie at Orchard, seen work from both of them and it first class


----------



## no1dola

Spoke to Procar yesterday going to see him soon. 

Thanks for your help guys !


----------



## Rían P

You could try Total Perfection, who are from outside Ballymena. They're mobile detailers. The fella mark is while decent. Never seen their work first hand but they do the Top Gear cars when they come over!
All the best, Rían


----------



## wings123

PMG Autocare its in West belfast, just off the M1 at kennedy way and big pete is a top fella he done paint correction on my car and i have zero complaints.


----------



## no1dola

Thanks again all. Have the car booked in and will let you know how I get on


----------



## adjones

Cookies said:


> There is also 50 Cal detailing on the Queens Road in Belfast. I havent seen any of their work though.
> 
> Cooks


50cal aren't detailers. Some time after they appeared, they started working with Pete (PMG?), so he is the man to talk with.

Rollo strikes me as the boss in NI, most out there are weekenders and he seems to get a lot of other people's work which needs remedied. I don't know about Pete, he does a lot of advertising on RMS but I can't help but note that he is always pushing the numbers, trying to get more and more cars through. He can't be doing many full corrections with that turnover.


----------



## rosssei

Pete @ PMG autocare has a very high standard of work and goes above and beyond what would be expected.

Highly recommended!


----------



## Ronnie

Cheers for the recommendations guys. If you are still looking for a detailer feel free to give us a shout but we are booked solid until September. As above for the first time ever we are now "fixing" more cars than we are taking new customers to detailing about 55% of our work is re-detailing cars of customers from previous companies or weekenders some like the car we have in at the moment with heavy rotary induced scores from an improper pad as well as a strike through to repair and also seriously low paint readings. just choose wisely.


----------



## 50Cal Detailing

wings123 said:


> PMG Autocare its in West belfast, just off the M1 at kennedy way and big pete is a top fella he done paint correction on my car and i have zero complaints.


His work is amazing, check his Facebook page :thumb:


----------



## 50Cal Detailing

adjones said:


> 50cal aren't detailers. Some time after they appeared, they started working with Pete (PMG?), so he is the man to talk with.
> 
> Rollo strikes me as the boss in NI, most out there are weekenders and he seems to get a lot of other people's work which needs remedied. I don't know about Pete, he does a lot of advertising on RMS but I can't help but note that he is always pushing the numbers, trying to get more and more cars through. He can't be doing many full corrections with that turnover.


Pete does about 15 cars a week, works tirelessly and has Adam to help him. Don't let the sheer amount of work he gets through put you off, there's a healthy mix of new car preps, paint enhancements etc which obviously don't take as much time as a full paint correction. :thumb:


----------



## adjones

50Cal Detailing said:


> Pete does about 15 cars a week, works tirelessly and has Adam to help him. Don't let the sheer amount of work he gets through put you off, there's a healthy mix of new car preps, paint enhancements etc which obviously don't take as much time as a full paint correction. :thumb:


I'm sure the work is grand but you can't get past the fact that they won't do many full corrections with that work load. So, if you want a full correction, some of the others noted on this thread will have a lot more relevant experience.


----------



## Cookies

If you want it done right, Ronnie is worth waiting for mate. Have a look at some of his work on here in the showroom. 
Cooks


----------



## 50Cal Detailing

adjones said:


> I'm sure the work is grand but you can't get past the fact that they won't do many full corrections with that work load. So, if you want a full correction, some of the others noted on this thread will have a lot more relevant experience.


Pete has been at it over 10 years, in my opinion it's only him and Ronnie at Orchard that have any detailing credibility in Northern Ireland. :thumb:


----------



## Prepworkz

I just thought I would pass comment here as I feel it is only fair to defend myself.

This is in no way an advertisement and I am merely defending myself.

Regarding our workload. We are a full time business, with 2 full time members of staff and another part time member. Our business has no other commitments, so our time is 100% focused on detailing. We also work 6-7 days a week and a minimum 12hour day.

Regards full correction. We carry out 15-20 per year. I feel that enhancement to an 85% level benefits more of my customers and its the job they choose as most are daily driven cars.

We also regularly fix other peoples work, I just find it a touch unprofessional and it doesn't sit well with me chatting about that over the internet, its just not how I do business.

I also want to point out that this is no way a dig at Ronnie. I have known him quite some time and have the utmost respect for him as a detailer.

That said my door is open for anyone to come and check out our work.

I hope the admin can leave this here as it feels somewhat unfair for people to make a judgement call on my level of work based on nothing more than an opinion.


----------



## Ronnie

How do I get brought into everything I stay away from it all lol!! there are several detailers in NI who do great work we cater for all levels of need requirements and budgets. Simply from simple in and out jobs taking a day to full on correction work taking upto a few weeks. Best thing is to get a feel for who you are happy with how far you wish to travel and how much you want to pay (this is a time dependant service I know our minimum booking is 3 days or 30 hours). 

Prepworkz it's about time we got you supplying and using our products lol!!


----------



## Prepworkz

I have been bugging Davey about trying your trinity for months lol its getting some impressive results on your page  can't wait to get a bottle of stripper scent too.

I couldn't agree more with what you are saying though. Its all about the customer making the choice based on what is best for them.


----------



## Ronnie

Yep he was telling me it is all ready to go we are launching a few products so held it back and will launch all at once.


----------



## no1dola

Crikey folks handbag battle at dawn. Thanks for all your advice.
I'm new to all of this detailing thing and is does seem quite technical and the detailers mentioned are obviously good or else they would not still be in business.

My car is a 7 year old A4 which is covered in swirls and I doubt if it has ever seen some TLC
It has been booked in with Davey Procar in Carryduff who readily agrees that it is in bad condition and that someone has been at it previously with a machine and he can spot some burn marks.Correction will take three days

He seems busy and has no slots free this side of the 12th - two Maserati next week.

I will take some before pics but maybe thats not the kind of thing to do not sure.

Once again thanks all


----------



## no1dola

Got my car back yesterday evening from Procar and don't you know it was raining. I hardly recognise the car Davy did an absolutely fantastic job an I would recommend him to anyone. 
All the swirl marks are gone and few of the deepest scratches are just about visible but only if you are looking for them. 
He applied a few coats of Naviwax and I have to admit when I arrived home I just sat there and watched the rain bead up and roll off the bonnet.

Once again thanks Davy brilliant work.


----------

